# GPS? Nur schlechte Erfahrungen. Welches neu?



## Menni (6. April 2012)

Benötige einen Farb-Kartenplotter für mein offenes Angelboot.
Nachdem mir 2 Stück von Lowrance und Eagle bei Zeiten den Dienst verweigerten, wollte ich (besondes schlau), ein Gerät für Land und See kaufen. Die Vorgänger kosteten incl. Navionics-Gold-Karte um die 700 €. Zzt. schwimme ich nicht im Geld und habe das Dacota 20 von Garmin incl. Seekarte für die Ostsee und der Topo Deutschland fürs Fahrrad, gekauft.
Wollte auch den Systemhersteller wechseln. Ist leider auch ein Reinfall. Das Gerät mit Touchbedienung macht was es will, nur nicht das wo ich rauf tippe. Hab es gestern zum 2. und letzten Mal zum Händler gebracht, mit der Bitte um Wandlung in einen großen Plotter fürs Boot. Der Bildschirm ist mir auch viel zu klein. Sieht im Prospekt größer aus. Nun hoffe ich auf Kulanz des Garmin-Vertreters. Welches Gerät ist i.O.? Hat wer Erfahrung? Es sollte mal über 3 Jahre halten und nicht die 1 T€ sprengen. Oder muß ich zwingend Profi-Geräte von Simrad, Raymarin usw. kaufen? Weshalb halten die Geräte nicht länger? Hab nur ich solches Pech oder sind solche Ausfälle auch bei Euch aufgetreten? Bitte gebt mal nützliche Hinweise.
Petri Menni


----------



## Sockeye (7. April 2012)

*AW: GPS? Nur schlechte Erfahrungen. Welches neu?*

Also, entweder ein gescheiden Plotter für das Boot (Hier sind die Lowrance gut) oder ein kleines GPS fürs Fahrrad & wandern. (Garmin Etrex30 oder Magellan 310 oder 510)

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Menni (7. April 2012)

*AW: GPS? Nur schlechte Erfahrungen. Welches neu?*

Diese Erleuchtung hab ich nun auch. Das ändert nichts an den kurzen Halbarkeitszeiten von Lowrance (mit Eagle gleich) 2 x nur 3 Jahre und gut?? Da spricht ein nicht Betroffener. Auch das Leihgerät meines Händlers, von Lowrance, hat nicht länger gehalten. Der ist selber sauer. Nur sitzen die Hersteller auf dem hohen Roß und ganz weit weg.  Meine Frage geht in Richtung gute Alternativen. Ist Garmin eine? Welcher Typ? Auf so einem kleinen Angelboot ist die Technik extrem gegen Stoß beansprucht. Ein großer Pott liegt viel ruhiger im Wasser.  
Gruß Menni


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (8. April 2012)

*AW: GPS? Nur schlechte Erfahrungen. Welches neu?*

Geld wollen wir alle sparen..................aber..........so geht es auch nicht, wie du selbst erfahren hast.#d

Hast schon teuere Erfahrung gemacht also schnell daraus lernen, Rad und Boot sind doch sehr unterschiedlich.


----------



## Menni (8. April 2012)

*AW: GPS? Nur schlechte Erfahrungen. Welches neu?*

Ja,Ja, immer rein in die Wunde. Das ist Schnee von gestern. 
Jetzt brauche ich ein robustes Gerät und hoffe noch auf brauchbare Hinweise - kein Salz! Zzt. hab ich das Garmin 720s im Blick. Liegt zwar etwas über 1 T€, ist jedoch noch machbar.  Ob das stoßfest ist? Wer hat Erfahrungen? Evtl. mit einer weichen Schaumstoffunterlage? Gute Kleber sind verfügbar. Ob jedoch die Stöße Ursache für die Ausfälle waren, ist Spekulation. Werde wohl die nächste Bootsmesse besuchen müssen. Menni


----------



## rappalamefo (8. April 2012)

*AW: GPS? Nur schlechte Erfahrungen. Welches neu?*



Menni schrieb:


> Ja,Ja, immer rein in die Wunde. Das ist Schnee von gestern.
> Jetzt brauche ich ein robustes Gerät und hoffe noch auf brauchbare Hinweise - kein Salz! Zzt. hab ich das Garmin 720s im Blick. Liegt zwar etwas über 1 T€, ist jedoch noch machbar. Ob das stoßfest ist? Wer hat Erfahrungen? Evtl. mit einer weichen Schaumstoffunterlage? Gute Kleber sind verfügbar. Ob jedoch die Stöße Ursache für die Ausfälle waren, ist Spekulation. Werde wohl die nächste Bootsmesse besuchen müssen. Menni


 
Ich benutze das Garmin GPSmap 421 und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Gerät allerdings benutze ich es erst seit letzter Saison.
#h


----------



## Menni (9. April 2012)

*AW: GPS? Nur schlechte Erfahrungen. Welches neu?*

Gestern hat sich der Beschenkte meines alten Lowrance gemeldet. Der hat das Ding unter Laborbedingungen und ungezählten (unbezahlbaren) Stunden zum Leben erweckt. Nach seiner Aussage keine stoßbedingten Brüche von Elektonikbauteilen,  sondern gelöste Verklebung des mit Stickstoff gefüllten Dispays und danach drang Wasser ein. Also mangelhafte Verarbeitung. Und da ist sie wieder meine Frage: Welche Produckte sind besser verarbeitet?
Menni


----------



## rule270 (9. April 2012)

*AW: GPS? Nur schlechte Erfahrungen. Welches neu?*

Hy
Kauf dir ein Garmin GPS 76, wenn Du keine Seekarte brauchst.
Denn die Karten kosten richtig Kohle.Ich habe seid Jahren Garmin erst ein GPS 12 dann ein 76 er und komme gut klar.Bischen lernen dann willst Du nichts mehr anders haben. Bei Nebel usw geht es sicher nach Hause. Und lernen geht auch einfach.
Es gibt passende Anleitungen im Fachverlag/ Buchhandel für Garmin.Ich hoffe ich habe Die ein wenig geholfen. Kannst ruhig mal bei ebay kucken.
HY HY rudi


----------



## Menni (10. April 2012)

*AW: GPS? Nur schlechte Erfahrungen. Welches neu?*

Hallo Rule, danke! Das 76er werde ich als 2.-Gerät ins Auge fassen. Auf dem Boot ist es mir zu klein. Wenn Du nur sehr küstennah unterwegs bist mag das 76er i.O.sein. Ich war schon oft in wirklich kritischen Situationen. Bin sicher kein Weichei, doch versuche uch das Risiko zu minimieren. War schon öfter bei aufkommenden Sturm, quer zur Welle, in einer schmalen Fahrrinne unterwegs. Z.B. der Boddeneinfahrt vor Hiddensee oder viele enge Fjordeinfahrten in Norwegen sowie im Mittelmeer. Da sind beide Hände am Boot und die Augen vorraus. Dann weißt Du einen großen farbigen Bildschirm zu schätzen. Auch die Verantwortung für Deine Mitfahrer spielt dann eine Rolle. Ist schon ein Wunder, wie wenig Angler ersaufen.    
Danke noch einmal für Deine Erfahrung.  Gruß Menni


----------

